# Do eurasion collard doves require plug?



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Been through the proclamation and everything I can find it says all doves require a plug including eurasion collard doves year long. Anybody know anything different?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't have any proof of my answer, and this is entirely my interpretation on the topic. But I do not think you will need a plug in your shotgun IF you are exclusively hunting ECDs. If you were hunting mourning doves at the same time, or some other migratory bird, then yes you would definitely need a plug. But when it is just ECDs, I don't see a need for a plug since there is no limit on them and they are considered an invasive species.

Those birds are so daggum obnoxious. They sound like they have a mental disability when they squak on the power lines behind my house.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Bax is probably right IMO, but I figure reloading after 3 shots is no big deal and eliminates any questions. Plus, you can shoot mournings also!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Bax, every time you post, I start singing, "...night time would find me in Rosa's cantina, music would play and Felina would whirl....."


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

They are not a migratory bird and I would think no plug is required. I would be interested if anyone has ever tried to catch them in a trap since you cant even fire a pellet gun in SLC areas.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

If the dove hunt is going at the same time i think you would have a hard time proving it. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I think you need a plug during mourning dove season, but not outside of dove season. The issue would that they might interpret you has hunting mourning doves during the mourning dove season, even if you are only hunting collard doves. Outside of that time a plug would not be required.

I could be wrong.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I prefer my air rifle for ECD, a 22cal pellet to the base of the neck drops them flat - honestly I'd use it on morning doves too if they'd let me. Makes a lot less of a mess of the meat. But for now when I see it's a Morning Dove in my scope I stay my itchy finger.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What ever happened to Rusty Shackleford? That guy used to use his air rifles on those suckers all the time.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Here is the reply I received from Amy she contacted the upland game mgr. He said that its not required but during dove season it would be a good idea to have one in, pretty hard to explain that you are just hunting E.C.D.s Sorry I could not get the link to post.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Your link takes me to my personal pm inbox?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Link don't work...just tell us what she said, thanks


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Stupid computer(or operator) See my post on page 1,#10


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't like going to the doctor, but I like Amy . opps wrong Amy
No worry my Stoeger pellet gun with suppressor barrel no plug has to date kilt 151 Eurasion doves from my kitchen window, makes breakfast interesting.

ECD like Coyotes and jack rabbits are not considered game animals and do not require special regulations, no license, no season, any weapon and no limit.
DWR considers ECD 's a nuisance , they are an invasive species that has invaded 42 States, that is now having an impact on native species, such as morning dove migration and nesting along with many domestic non game birds. Kill them all


----------

